# Can you shrink gloves?



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

I just bought a pair of Fox sidewinder gloves, they were 12.99 so I couldn't pass em up, but they are a little big for me. Is there any way to shrink gloves like those at all, I'm thinking abou washing them and drying them in the dryer, but I wasn't sure if that'd work.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

Lickqid said:


> I just bought a pair of Fox sidewinder gloves, they were 12.99 so I couldn't pass em up, but they are a little big for me. Is there any way to shrink gloves like those at all, I'm thinking abou washing them and drying them in the dryer, but I wasn't sure if that'd work.


They would probably stretch back out again anyways, but worth a try, eh


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

if you sweat in them etc.. they will shrink a bit, especially if you let them dry and they get crusty.....................


----------



## stp1crazy (Dec 23, 2004)

throw 'em in the shower and leave 'em there for bout a day


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

stp1crazy said:


> throw 'em in the shower and leave 'em there for bout a day


Just let them soak and then dry out?


----------

